# Free access to alfalfa



## muddipuppy (Apr 26, 2011)

Should my nigerians be getting free access to alfalfa? (as they have been)


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 26, 2011)

Females yes, bucks... ieh, wethers I would not allow that, too high a risk of Urinary Calculi.


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 26, 2011)

Alfalfa does not cause urinary calculi. Calculi in male goats are caused by too high a phosphorus content in the diet--alfalfa contains way more calcium than phosphorus, making them less likely to get them. 

Free choice alfalfa is fine for all goats as long as they are not overeating and getting too fat.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 26, 2011)

Forgive  
I should have stated that I do not have access to fresh/baled alfalfa... all that is available here is the pelleted, cubed & shrinkwrapped"bales" of Lucrene Farms Alfa Supreme - all of which are misted with molasses, and not good for wethers(Molasses is a rich source of potassium which, if fed in excess* * *, reduce the absorption of calcium, thus upsetting the calcium to phosphorus ratio).
* * *excess being free choice

If what you are giving is just baled alfalfa hay then you should be fine, but if what you are feeding is the pelleted, cubed, or alfa supreme, then you will need to add more calcium to their diets to counteract the potassium.
It's like sprouting grains for the goats vs just giving them the grains. Grains contain anti-nutrients which unless the grains are sprouted will inhibit the good nutrients in the grains from being properly absorbed and processed.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 26, 2011)

If you have access to affordable, good quality alfalfa such that you're able to feed it free choice then count your blessings and let them go to town!


----------



## Chirpy (Apr 26, 2011)

My Nigis get TOO fat when on alfalfa hay so they get a good grass hay.

They get alfalfa when they are pregnant and then nursing their kids.


----------



## julieq (Apr 26, 2011)

We feed free choice alfalfa, as it's the hay that's most available in our area.


----------

